# Patrol Officer Angel Garcia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrol Officer*

*Angel Garcia*

El Paso Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, December 16, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 27
*Tour:* 9 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 12/16/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrol Officer Angel Garcia was struck and killed while clearing a hazard out of the roadway. He had exited his vehicle to remove a ladder from eastbound Interstate 10 near the Hawkins exit when he was struck at approximately 7:15 a.m. He was taken to Del Sol Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Garcia had been with the agency for nine months.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Greg Allen
El Paso Police Department
911 North Raynor Street
El Paso, TX 79903

Phone: (915) 564-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21573-patrol-officer-angel-garcia#ixzz2FG09ZQAX


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Garcia


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Garcia


----------

